
Why native English speakers fail in global business - teaman2000
https://theconversation.com/why-native-english-speakers-fail-to-be-understood-in-english-and-lose-out-in-global-business-54436
======
rahimnathwani
Clickbait title, but it's a real issue. Having lived in China for the past 5+
years, I now speak English differently than I did back home in England. I
rarely speak English with an English person. Even many Americans will find me
easier to understand than they would have before I moved here.

Also "The three of us embarked on an utterly unnecessary conversation in which
I deftly translated from English into English and then back again." mirrors my
own experience doing the same in a series of meetings with Chinese colleagues
and Indian developers, all of whom had pretty good English, but were virtually
unable to communicate with each other except by email.

------
anotheryou
I'm no native speaker, but also passed that point at which I have to be
careful not to speak to complicated english.

